# Corn Snake Questions



## Crittermum18 (2 mo ago)

Hey all, so I’ve kept plenty of animals oner the years but I just came into the care of a 10 year old corn. She was given to me by a friend of a friend who could no longer keep her. She was kept in a small tank with nothing really to do but two small hides. I’ve had her for about 5 months now and she’s been doing great with some new plants and climbing sticks and most recently I upgraded her food size and tank. She was in a 20 gal now a 120gal and was still eating rat fuzzies I upped her to rat pups and now Smalls. She seems very happy with her new tank and has been exploring it for about a week now but yesterday I noticed she has pooped and it was sorta runny. Doing some research I saw this could mean there’s something wrong with her I’m wondering if it could be the new environment or the new size food? Also she did not have a heat lamp till about a month ago as she had never had one but the weather is starting to get cooler so I added one. Also to preface I waited 4 days after feeding waiting for her to poop once before I moved her to the new tank and she has not eaten in her new tank 

Also I was reading








snakes should really only poop once a feeding, but ever since I got Arti she has always pooped twice once about 4 days after and once again about 6 days after feeding is this not normal? Her previous owner said she has always done this…

I attached a photo of her being the cutie she is (I threw out the poo before o thought to photograph it looks normal but with some extra liquid) 

I’m hoping to get some idea of what to do. thank you!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Crittermum18 said:


> Hey all, so I’ve kept plenty of animals oner the years but I just came into the care of a 10 year old corn. She was given to me by a friend of a friend who could no longer keep her. She was kept in a small tank with nothing really to do but two small hides. I’ve had her for about 5 months now and she’s been doing great with some new plants and climbing sticks and most recently I upgraded her food size and tank. She was in a 20 gal now a 120gal and was still eating rat fuzzies I upped her to rat pups and now Smalls. She seems very happy with her new tank and has been exploring it for about a week now but yesterday I noticed she has pooped and it was sorta runny. Doing some research I saw this could mean there’s something wrong with her I’m wondering if it could be the new environment or the new size food? Also she did not have a heat lamp till about a month ago as she had never had one but the weather is starting to get cooler so I added one. Also to preface I waited 4 days after feeding waiting for her to poop once before I moved her to the new tank and she has not eaten in her new tank
> 
> Also I was reading
> View attachment 369349
> ...


Not all snakes poop once per feeding- some poop more, some much less. Boas & pythons sometimes only poop once a month or less. & my gopher snake poops twice or more per feed, judging by the number of turds I find every week when feeding him!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

They are also individuals and like everything else will have different metabolisms. A lot of snakes will defecate at the time of shedding, others more regular. There is no reference in the manual as to how many time and how frequent a certain species of snake should defecate.


----------



## Crittermum18 (2 mo ago)

Thank you! I’m glad to hear that it’s just a thing that can happen I figured if she’s always done it it’s probably normal but everything was like that a problem take her to the vet. Do ya’ll think that the change in her poo consistency (solid to








runny) could be from the new environment and food? I’ve not really changed anything about her feedings other then size of the food so I find it odd that she is having belly trouble. She did just get done shedding so I don’t know it that would effect it at all. Everything I’m reading says temp can effect it or some kinda internal bug. Her temp is at 77-78 ambient and her basking spots are about 79-82. My vet is booked and can’t get her in for almost a month (very few vets in my area will take reptiles) but told me not to worry about it. Should I be worried? Or is there anything I can do to ease her belly issues? She’s acting totally normal but I’m just not sure what to do.

thank you again! (Arti says good morning)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Crittermum18 said:


> Thank you! I’m glad to hear that it’s just a thing that can happen I figured if she’s always done it it’s probably normal but everything was like that a problem take her to the vet. Do ya’ll think that the change in her poo consistency (solid to
> View attachment 369374
> 
> runny) could be from the new environment and food? I’ve not really changed anything about her feedings other then size of the food so I find it odd that she is having belly trouble. She did just get done shedding so I don’t know it that would effect it at all. Everything I’m reading says temp can effect it or some kinda internal bug. Her temp is at 77-78 ambient and her basking spots are about 79-82. My vet is booked and can’t get her in for almost a month (very few vets in my area will take reptiles) but told me not to worry about it. Should I be worried? Or is there anything I can do to ease her belly issues? She’s acting totally normal but I’m just not sure what to do.
> ...


You must post at least one clear pic of the poop before we can give any advice. Also, does the poop smell any worse than usual?


----------



## Crittermum18 (2 mo ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> You must post at least one clear pic of the poop before we can give any advice. Also, does the poop smell any worse than usual?


It does not it’s normal other then. The constancy if she goes again I’ll post thank you.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Crittermum18 said:


> It does not it’s normal other then. The constancy if she goes again I’ll post thank you.


If there's actually nothing wrong with her poop, I'd save my money & cancel the vet appointment- unless she's actually ill, you're just spending hard-earned (& some vets can be expensive) cash, only to be told there's nothing wrong with her.


----------

